# Delwware River at Washington's Crossing!



## SMDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's some pics. The water was around 70 and the air was around 75. This water is so clear and has so much fish swimming around, I want to snorkel in it next summer, as it's already gotten too cold. The guy fishing in one of the pictures is my dad, who got skunked. :lol:


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2007)

Great pics man! Looks like serious water right there.

Your lucky to be fishing with Pops too. Allot of people dont get that chance.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that upstream from the bridge on the Jersey side?


----------



## SMDave (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah it's upstream on the Jersey side. If you go down that road parallel to the river, after all the private property entrances, you will get into a narrower road that looks like a 1 lane road. It's not. Just keep going until right before the bridge to cross the DE/R Canal. It's the last "Jetty" looking thing. It's difficult to find a way down there, but if you do, it's very rewarding as there is also a little cove that you can't see when you're driving by.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2007)

Dave - cross the bridge and try the PA side - much deeper water and larger fish as a rule. I fish both sides, but mostly the PA side becuase of what I just wrote


----------



## SMDave (Oct 4, 2007)

One problem: my dad doesn't have a PA fishing license and he barely wanted to buy the NJ one. I don't need one though because I'm under 18 (does this rule apply to PA too?)


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 4, 2007)

SMDave said:


> One problem: my dad doesn't have a PA fishing license and he barely wanted to buy the NJ one. I don't need one though because I'm under 18 (does this rule apply to PA too?)



Buy your dad a licence to fish for 3 days in PA waters, that way hell have no excusses. Im sure if yas get some nice fish hell be hooked and buy himself to a years pass lol


----------



## Nickk (Oct 4, 2007)

see properly informed post below!

:lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2007)

You only need one or the other to fish the DE River - you are good with a NJ License so long as you only fish the River.

That is how I am able to fish the NJ side!

It is called reciprocity 

"When fishing upstream from the Commodore Barry Bridge, valid New Jersey or Pennsylvania fishing licenses are recognized on both shorelines, and anglers may launch from either shore. Upon returning to shore, an angler may have in possession any fish which has been legally taken according to the regulations of the state in which the angler lands his/her boat."

https://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/delacces.htm


----------



## SMDave (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet I'll text you up next time I'm at the DE. Where do you fish in relation to the bridge?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2007)

Do not text me - I do not have that service. Call me if you like, but I loive about 45 minutes from Wash. Crossing.

Fish slightly up stream and against the bridge supports. On the other side of the island is always good - you have to wade out about 50 yards or so to get to the channel edge


----------



## SMDave (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm 14


----------

